# lr "PHOTO MISSING" NOT finding nearby photos.



## brians101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, I've installed LR 3.4.1 on new computer.
Imported from my ext. HD (e and found all images have the ? for missing photos. On new computer, the ext HD is designated "k".
When I get the "locate ...." window and the list of files, highlight one and hit select, most times that image transfers, somettime it fails, BUT more important, it is only that image, none of  the nearby missing files, altho' the option is checked.
Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Options to resolve the problem somewhat more simply that doing it one image at a time would be:

1. Redesignate the K drive back to E. If that's not possible, then
2. In the Folders Panel, right-click on the top level folder(s) and select 'Find Missing Folder'....a browser window will appear, navigate to the folder on the K drive, select the correct folder, click OK, job done. Repeat for other folders if necessary (a single top level folder is a great advantage in situations like this),


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 1, 2011)

What type of folder structure do you have?? It will be easier to right click your folders in LR and choose Update Folder Location. If you happen to have one top level folder you would only need to do that one.
Did you have LR on your old computer Brian? If so what happened to that catalog??
Taken a while to ask a question, welcome!!
Now take a moment to fill in your profile so as we wont need to ask simple questions.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 1, 2011)

Geoff, I assumed that as all the photos are missing, the folders are likely missing too....in which case 'Update Folder Location' wouldn't be available, but 'Find Missing Folder' would.


----------



## brians101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Geoff, Jim, thanks so much to you both. I tried the options you both suggested, in the end the update location option did the job.
Much appreciated, and Geoff, have taken your advice and updated my profile. Hope that helps, and again thanks, now have to work through all my other folders.

Brian


----------



## brians101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks again for your help, something else has now emerged, or I've now copme across it; I lost titles and captions, and have the metadata update down arrow on all images.

The later is no real prob, but anyway to get the titles and captions?
Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 2, 2011)

Do or did you have autowrite to xmp turned on in Catalog Settings?? If so you you can read the data back from the files by:
Read the metadata from files (in the Metadata Menu). try on a small group or one or two files first.


----------



## brians101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks again Geoff, tried that, no joy. Cant have had the xmp setting right, guess there's no other way.
Brian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 2, 2011)

brians101 said:


> Thanks again Geoff, tried that, no joy. Cant have had the xmp setting right, guess there's no other way.
> Brian


Do you have the catalog from your old compute with the edits? If so you could just put the .lrcat file on a flash drive and plug that into your new PC and with the latest catalog import from the old one. Just check the settings on the import menu.

Where abouts are you??


----------



## brians101 (Jul 2, 2011)

Will try that Geoff, thanks.
We're in Tauranga, You?
Brian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 3, 2011)

brians101 said:


> Will try that Geoff, thanks.
> We're in Tauranga, You?
> Brian


Down in the Wairarapa where it is freezing!! Out ballooning this morning and was it COLD!! It's 10 pm and frozen outside already!!

I'm sure we will get you sorted eventually!!


----------



## brians101 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ballooning eh!,*



Kiwigeoff said:


> Down in the Wairarapa where it is freezing!! Out ballooning this morning and was it COLD!! It's 10 pm and frozen outside already!!I'm sure we will get you sorted eventually!!


  trust you got some great shots, assume that was at least part of your intention. We're heading down to do the Tora walk in Novemebr, guess thats somewhere near you.Cheers


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 6, 2011)

Tora, at the end of next week I'm heading to Tora for a month to undertake a project documenting the farms that were created from the original Tora Station when it was split into rehab farms for soldiers after WW2.
Will be staying some of the time with Al and Jenny Boyne at Tora Station in the house where the walkers stay a night. It is a great area with lots of photo ops. We could catch up when you come down.


----------



## brians101 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Not quite on the thread, but on Tora.*

That sounds like a great project Geoff. You'll enjoy that, I know I would. Let me know how it goes if you have the time, please.CheersBrian


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 12, 2011)

brians101 said:


> That sounds like a great project Geoff. You'll enjoy that, I know I would. Let me know how it goes if you have the time, please.CheersBrian


You can follow it here:http://coasters-sofomobo.blogspot.com/

the people out there are great, I shot them shearing in the woolshed on the blog last year, attended the community carols in the woolshed do just before Christmas and in March was invited to a Wedding in the woolshed!!! All brilliant!!


----------



## brians101 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Will follow your blog*



Kiwigeoff said:


> You can follow it here:http://coasters-sofomobo.blogspot.com/the people out there are great, I shot them shearing in the woolshed on the blog last year, attended the community carols in the woolshed do just before Christmas and in March was invited to a Wedding in the woolshed!!! All brilliant!!


 Thanks for that Geoff, will follow with interest.Brian


----------

